# which countries allow slingshot hunting



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

which countries allow slingshot hunting
Have not See much info on this topic. 
I mean slingshots been around 100 years o so 
But how many countries actually allow you to hunt with them .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This subject comes up from time to time, and there have been several Topics on it. This was the most ling-lived of them.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2226-slingshot-hunting-by-state/?hl=%20hunting%20%20laws


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Thanks geez
Seems most the info is just for usa by state 
Don't see much on other nations


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Bro you want someone on this forum to tell you the slingshot laws for all of the world? Entitled much?

Presumably you;re only interested in your own country, so DAFS (do a forum search) and if you don;t find your country then look it up in your local laws, and add it to the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I called our local Ministry of Natural Resources office and was told that it's fine to hunting small-game with slingshots in Ontario (Canada). He also said I could use a bow, stick, airgun, or even throw a rock if I wanted. Of course a hunting license is required for taking game. Each province has their own laws in Canada and I'm not sure how much they differ.


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I called our local Ministry of Natural Resources office and was told that it's fine to hunting small-game with slingshots in Ontario (Canada). He also said I could use a bow, stick, airgun, or even throw a rock if I wanted. Of course a hunting license is required for taking game. Each province has their own laws in Canada and I'm not sure how much they differ.


Thanks for this.
I'm in Ottawa, Canada.

I do need to get a small game licence though..


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Bro you want someone on this forum to tell you the slingshot laws for all of the world? Entitled much?
> Presumably you;re only interested in your own country, so DAFS (do a forum search) and if you don;t find your country then look it up in your local laws, and add it to the forum.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yes I would like to no for the whole world just to know also so I can look up slingshot hunting videos on YouTube so far I found slingshot hunting videos from UK US Canada and south America.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

your avatar says you live in "fl", I presume Florida. Go to a place that actually sells hunting and fishing permits/licenses and ask them...you'd need to go there anyway to buy a permit, right? What better place to seek information on slingshot regulations than the fish and game outfit...wildlife service, whatever it's called in "fl".


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I no the laws from the state I'm from wanted to no about other country's really besides usa


----------

